# Hi Newbie



## kavinsmith (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi I am newbie here.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome Newbie - pleased to meet you!
Any questions?
Cheers
Steve


----------

